# Group head pressure



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

All other things being equal, is there a typical reaction to pushing the water through the puck at different pressures?

Eg. I am currently pushing 8psi (I know that this is only the pressure whilst the gauge is attached (unless choking occurs of course) but it is a pretty consistent way to measure differences) . If I went up to 9 or 10 or down to 7 or 6 would there be typical things expected to happen? Such as bitterness or sour in one direction or the other?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What is the machine ? I presume you have the machine set to 8 bar static ( Not 8 psi )


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> What is the machine ? I presume you have the machine set to 8 bar static ( Not 8 psi )


Ah, yes 8bar sorry

The machine is a Fracino Heavenly


----------

